# [firefox] gestion des liens d'un programme tiers (résolu)

## SnowBear

Bonjour à tous,

j'utilise la versions source de mozilla-firefox (ne me demandais d'installer la version binaire) mais depuis quelques temps (une maj quelconque ?) je n'arrive plus à ouvrir les liens provenant des mails de mozilla-thunderbird ou bien d'Evolution automatiquement dans firefox.

En revanche un lien de urxvt ou de kopete s'ouvre parfaitement bien.

Je suis sous KDE et je ne vois pas comment régler ce problème qui serait à priori en rapport avec gtk/gnome.

CordialementLast edited by SnowBear on Sat Nov 03, 2007 9:36 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bouleetbil

Salut

je pense que le problème vient de thunderbird => http://www.commentcamarche.net/faq/sujet-5566-thunderbird-ouvrir-les-liens-http-dans-firefox

Pour évolution je pense qu'il utilise le navigateur par défaut. Vérifie que ton navigateur préféré est firefox.

(Il est possible que la derniere version, le nom de l'excecutable de firefox est changé   :Question:  )

Sinon utiise claws-mail  :Wink:  

----------

## SnowBear

Salut,

je n'ai pas la clé : "network.protocol-handler.app.http"

Ensuite pour évolution ok, mais j'ai vois ça ou ?

----------

## bouleetbil

C'est la clé /desktop/gnome/url-handlers/http/command dans gconf-editor

Pour thunderdird je ne l'utilise plus donc je sais pas.

----------

## SnowBear

Je n'ai pas gconf-editor (je n'ai pas gnome)

----------

## bouleetbil

Je pense que tu dois avoir gconftool avec evolution

```

gconftool-2 --type string --set /desktop/gnome/url-handlers/http/command "/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/firefox \"%s\""

```

----------

## boozo

'alute

ferme ton thunderbird en premier et édite le fichier ~/.thunderbird/<ton_profile>/pref.js.

Là tu ajoute ces 4 lignes :

```
user_pref("network.protocol-handler.app.ftp", "/usr/bin/firefox");

user_pref("network.protocol-handler.app.http", "/usr/bin/firefox");

user_pref("network.protocol-handler.app.https", "/usr/bin/firefox");

user_pref("network.protocol-handler.app.mailto", "/usr/bin/thunderbird");

```

----------

## SnowBear

Merci à vous deux,

ça fonctionne.

----------

## Over_score_

Bonjour,

Je réveille un vieux topic.

Depuis que j'ai installé mozilla-firefox-3.0, mes liens http dans mon client de messagerie thunderbird ne fonctionne plus.

Bien sur j'ai cherché avec google. Je tombe sur moulte sites qui disent tous en gros la même chose : modifier prefs.js ou Edition/Préférences/Avancé/Général/Éditeur de configuration chose que j'ai faite.

J'ai également changé à true la clé

```
network.protocol-handler.warn-external.http
```

ce qui a pour effet lorsque je clique sur un lien dans un message d'afficher une boîte de dialogue qui me dit que le lien va être ouvert avec firefox, mais rien ne se passe lorsque je clique sur lancer l'application !.

Aucun message ne s'affiche dans la console lorsque je lance thunderbird à partir d'une console.

Ma version thunderbird est 2.0.0.14

J'utilise kde-meta-3.5.9

mon emerge --info

```
Portage 2.1.4.4 (default-linux/amd64/2007.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.24-gentoo-r8 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.24-gentoo-r8 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Extreme CPU X9650 @ 3.00GHz

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 02 Jul 2008 16:45:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p33

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.6

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r13

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r2

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=nocona -mtune=nocona -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=nocona -mtune=nocona -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles http://www.ibiblio.org/gentoo"

LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LINGUAS="fr fr_FR"

MAKEOPTS="-j9"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/root/mesdocs/portage_overlay"

SYNC="rsync://192.168.1.14/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac aalib acl alsa alsa-oss amd64 apache2 arts asf audiofile bash-completion bidi big-tables bl bonjour bonobo bzip2 cdaudio cdb cdda cddb cdr cdrom cli cpudetection cracklib crypt ctype cups curl dar64 deprecated devhelp dga discouraged dri dv dvd dvdr dvdread encode exif ext-png ext-zlib fame fat fbcon ffmpeg firefox flac foomaticdb fortran gdbm ggi gif gimp glade glibc-omitfp glut glx gmp gmtfull gmthigh gmtsuppl gmttria gnome gpm gps gtk gtk2 gtkhtml guile html iconv idn imagemagick imap imlib inherit-graph ipv6 isdnlog java jbig jpeg jpeg2k kde kdeenablefinal libffi libgda libsexy lm_sensors lua matroska midi mjpeg mmx mmxext mng motif mozcalendar mp3 mp4 mpeg mpeg2 mpeg4 mudflap mysql mysqli ncurses networking nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ntfs odbc ofx ogg oggvorbis opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl php pic plotutils png pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 quotes radeon rdesktop readline reflection regex samba sdl sensord session smp sndfile source sourceview spl sqlite sqlite3 sse sse2 ssl ssse3 subversion svg symlink tcpd tga theora tiff transcode truetype type1 unicode usb userlocales utf8 valgrind vcd vorbis wma wma123 wmf wxwindows xanim xface xine xml2 xorg xulrunner xvid xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic auth_digest authn_anon authn_dbd authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock dbd deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers ident imagemap include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation proxy proxy_ajp proxy_balancer proxy_connect proxy_http rewrite setenvif so speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="mouse keyboard" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="fr fr_FR" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

Alors si quelqu'un a une idée ; elle sera la bienvenue.  :Very Happy: 

----------

